# WWYD? 7 weeks postpartum and bright red bleeding



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

well the title really says it all. I had a normal uncomplicated homebirth 7 weeks ago. Lochia stopped at 5 weeks. Now yesterday and today I have bright red bleeding, today the amount was like a period.

What could this mean? It's my 3rd child and I'm breastfeeding around the clock. Could it be I'm not drinking enough? Or that I'm on my feet too much? Or something else?


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

For me I had my period back at 6 weeks both times and I breastfed both my boys around the clock too. The break from your period that most women get didn't work out for me. Did you breastfeed your other children too?


----------



## cileag (Aug 16, 2008)

It's very common for women to have exactly what you are describing--my midwife said it was the placental scar site healing. I had the same thing---stopped bleeding for about a week and then had 2-3 days of red bleeding. Then, none for the last 5 weeks. I don't think it was my period.


----------



## Hedgehog Mtn (Jan 14, 2008)

When I worked for a MW we always told clients that this was a sign of overdoing it. Try taking things a little easier and see if it stops. Also could be your cycle resuming but I'd bet the former.


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

I highly doubt that it's my period. I exclusively breastfed my other 2 girls for 6+ months and didn't resume AF until 12 months+.


----------



## josie423 (Jun 29, 2008)

I would assume AF was back. I EBF my son around the clock and AF came back at 6 weeks. Fortunately it didn't come back until 5 months postpartum with DD.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

I would consult my midwife dr if it doesn't ease with rest. It could be retained placenta (possible even at this stage), infection etc.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tessie* 
I would consult my midwife dr if it doesn't ease with rest. It could be retained placenta (possible even at this stage), infection etc.











After my last birth I had bright red bleeding after the lochia had stopped, and it turned out to be retained membrane. Once the piece of membrane came out the bleeding stopped fairly quickly.
Take it easy for the nect couple of days.


----------

